# Sooo... Samsung earbuds that came with the phone..



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

They just died on me. Any recommendation of in ear noise cancellation headphones with an inline mic in the $25 - 50 range?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## minhajmsd (Aug 20, 2011)

Try skull candy

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I splurged for $100 beats and haven't regretted it, they work like Samsungs in terms of commands and sound a lot better. People I call complain of an echo however, tho I don't hear it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cj250mills (Jan 5, 2012)

You should only go with skull candy if you want to buy new headphones every two months.... or deal with all of the warranty stuff.... go Bose ie2, for the price they sound awesome and are super durable! Mine went through the wash twice and are still alive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

happy with my klipche s4i from my iphone days. you should get the android version s4a


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

ArmanUV said:


> happy with my klipche s4i from my iphone days. you should get the android version s4a


I agree. Get these. I have them and they sound great. Get good quality ones not cheap ones you have to buy every few months. Don't get beats. Your mostly paying for the name.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

winner00 said:


> I agree. Get these. I have them and they sound great. Get good quality ones not cheap ones you have to buy every few months. Don't get beats. Your mostly paying for the name.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+2


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

Do NOT buy beats or skull candy. I have Jlab J4Ms because of the mic and they were an amazon gold box deal. They work pretty well and have a really sturdy build. Check head-fi.org for recommendations.

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh man this thread just reminded me that I had this headphones!! Hahahaha forgot I had them...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

Vmoda is what I use. I got mine for 18 bucks and it comes with a mic and button for mute pause play ect.
They are on sale at radioshack right now for 25 and they sound cancel and that have a crystal clear mic and they sound better than beats.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

minhajmsd said:


> Try skull candy
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Lol. Good one.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

Well with taking some of your recommendations and a recommendation from a close friend of mine, I ordered a pair of the Klipsch Image S4A for ~$75 shipped. I should have them some time later this week if not next week. I'll let you guys know how I like them and let you know if it was money well spent.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## T_Yamamoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Skullcandys suck for quality.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

eris72 said:


> I splurged for $100 beats and haven't regretted it, they work like Samsungs in terms of commands and sound a lot better. People I call complain of an echo however, tho I don't hear it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


A lot of times if they hear an echo and you don't its BC your incoming sound is somehow making back to the mic. Happens especially with speaker phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reisa (Jan 27, 2012)

The true audiophiles will prolly kill me for this -- but I spent $5 on some Sentrys from Big Lots. They include an inline mic and a button for call/answer/hangup. That was 2 years ago on my Dinc. I stuck with them through my Thunderbolt and now into the Nexus. Biggest issue was pulling some rubber buds from other headphones to get a really, really custom fit. Until you spend about a hundred dollars on some REAL brand name earbuds -- they're all pretty much the same quality. You can find decent sounding headphone/mic gear for $15 at Target. BTW - I have some $150 AblePlanet noise-cancelling cans for listening at home -- about $50 less than comparable Sonys, etc - and they sound awesome, too.


----------



## BedsofH20 (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually was lucky enough to get a pair of Samsung ehs70's  for under 50 bucks and there awesome worth it for sure....low end is good as it can be and but the ear gels seal off the world like nothing else ive experienced, outside of in ears of course...


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

People that buy Beats headphones make me cry.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.sennheiserusa.com/in-ear-earbuds-headphones-ie-80_504771

I'll just leave this here..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> http://www.sennheiserusa.com/in-ear-earbuds-headphones-ie-80_504771
> 
> I'll just leave this here..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Wtf! $450. Lmao. I'll stick with my $50 cheapo skull candy ear buds.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> People that buy Beats headphones make me cry.


my $25 skull candy buds sound just as good as my beats buds.....go figure.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> http://www.sennheiserusa.com/in-ear-earbuds-headphones-ie-80_504771
> 
> I'll just leave this here..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Care to leave the next set of winning lotto numbers too?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Honestly $100 I beats are good. Go ahead and flame but ibeats are really good for $100. I broke mine and monster replaced them no questions asked. I had water in my ear and fell asleep in the car and bam they broke lol. Don't get any other in ear beats though they aren't as good honestly. Especially the tours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

There are plenty of headphones in the $100 or sub-$100 range that are way better than Beats. Beats pump up the bass way too much. If you listen to solely rap music, I guess that's fine. However, if you have any sense of musical diversity, there are much better ways to spend your money.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Only thing that bothers me abouts is mine also came with the cord to answer calls and change volume and what not and it doesn't work with GNex only complaint that its for apple products.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

My Shure in ear monitors are almost second to none in quality, but also pretty expensive at $299 when I got them. Way better than comparable Beats though.


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I too own a pair of Shure's (SE420s) - they also have a pair that costs around $100 as well. I also have the Audio-Technica ATH-M50s that are only $150 and sound as good, if not better than, the Beats Pro that are about double the price.


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I guess if you are a "professional" musiclistenertoer you can bash skullcandy. As for me the skullcandy with mic work great


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

It has nothing to do with being a "professional" music listener. People spend a ton of money on things they spend a lot of time with: phones, tvs, iPods, etc. People also listen to music a lot. Why not put out a few more bucks (or, in relation to Beats, a comparable or lesser amount), research a bit, and get something that sounds better?

I have friends that question why I spend more than $20 on headphones. I enjoy listening to music, and it's something that I do often. It's most definitely worth it to make that experience more enjoyable.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Why is everyone hating on skull candy? Got a pair of inkd earbuds that lasted over 2 years until I broke them at the gym. Bought a pair of FMJ w inline mic skull candies for ~$30 off amazon 6 months ago and they are incredible...my shit works fine. Haters gonna hate.

Oh and the ones that came with the Gnex...worst earbuds I've heard in awhile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> my $25 skull candy buds sound just as good as my beats buds.....go figure.


Not sure why people hate on Skull Candy but I've had a pair of their buds and they sound fantastic. Great bass and great treble. They work great for my taste and the price is awesome!

Sent from my Asus TF300T running CM9 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS (Nov 24, 2011)

i bought a pair of Shure E3 about 8 years ago... awesome headphones. i want to say they were around the $150 range though


----------



## anekdotos (Dec 31, 2011)

You're not going to get much better than Sennheiser... for "cheap" earbuds because everyone complains about price, here (Still better than Bose, Skull Candy, Beats and all that other over marketed crap): http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-MK-II-Earbuds-Carrying/dp/B001EZYMF4/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339352353&sr=1-5&tag=acleint-20

But if you wan't the best headphones... you're going to spend the money. I'm not a fan of earbuds... I have a a pair of Sennheiser HD 600 Headphones and they have better sound than any earbud you can buy regardless of price.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

cj250mills said:


> You should only go with skull candy if you want to buy new headphones every two months.... or deal with all of the warranty stuff.... go Bose ie2, for the price they sound awesome and are super durable! Mine went through the wash twice and are still alive
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm a little late, but I got skull candy ear buds because of the warranty. I had to replace them a few times, and it does take a while, but I've gotten higher priced headphones every time. I buy the more expensive ones while they were on sale each time (some luck) and when I send them in for warranty they credit me the full price.


----------



## abezzilla99 (Apr 24, 2012)

The samsung headphones are good enough for me but one thing I would like to know is if there is anywhere I could get smaller size silicone inserts for them. Thank you!


----------



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

If you buy skull candy do me a favor and stick a needle in your ear drums, horrible in ear buds, horrible around and on ear headphones.

Bought some Ettys a while back and will never go back to shit headphones, they come with a mic, great quality, no exaggeration of bass or treble, they are completely on the level.


----------



## Deyna (Jan 16, 2012)

I got a pair of Skull Candy FMJs about two years back and thought they were the best things ever. 
In actuality, they had a tiny sound stage and bad audio quality. The cord was also very, rigid and had carried a lot of unwanted sound every time it moved around.
All that said, the build quality was amazing and the warranty can't be beaten.

I got a pair of Heavy Medals next and they're better but I'm never buying Skull Candies again. I'll be upgrading to some Ecci PR401s very soon.

For anyone looking, headfi.org is a very good source for information on all sorts of audio equipment.

Here's a ton of IEM reviews sorted by price:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/478568/multi-iem-review-240-iems-compared-spiral-ear-se-3-way-reference-added-06-03-12


----------



## phegro (Jun 10, 2012)

I use Sennheisers for mine. Cost me about 90 after tax. Didn't regret it. Better sound quality then Beats.


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

anekdotos said:


> You're not going to get much better than Sennheiser... for "cheap" earbuds because everyone complains about price, here (Still better than Bose, Skull Candy, Beats and all that other over marketed crap): http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-MK-II-Earbuds-Carrying/dp/B001EZYMF4/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1339352353&sr=1-5&tag=acleint-20
> 
> But if you wan't the best headphones... you're going to spend the money. I'm not a fan of earbuds... I have a a pair of Sennheiser HD 600 Headphones and they have better sound than any earbud you can buy regardless of price.


I'm about to get the HD 598. I got the sennheiser HD 280pros for band practice and studio session work and such and I fell in love so I am diving into the audio gear world. The sennheiser HD 598s are going to be my birthday present to myself. Super excited. I wanna get the sennheiser iems eventually too.... But cash flow is a small problem...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think anyone will argue that Skull Candys don't suck, but the only time I really use headphones anymore is while mowing. I just liked the warranty. I bought smartbuds from Zagg before that and one bud died within a year. I cashed in on the warranty and gave them to my sister. Earbuds never last long with me for some reason, even though I take good care of them and I don't listen to music at very high volumes.


----------

